# Chain Guard



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Anyone have a recommendation?

I have a Surly Crosscheck that's been converted to upright commuter, single-speed, townie bike and I'm looking for a decent chain guard.

As it's been quite some time since I've used one, any thoughts on the seat tube mount? BB mount? 

I'd like good coverage over the chain to keep my cuffs from catching and/or getting dirty.

Thanks all.

John


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Your choice of chain guards depends in part on the front chain ring size. However, I'd start with Velo Orange. Another choice would be an outfit specializing in Dutch style bikes and accessories. For example, from The Netherlands, there is Dutch Bike Bits, or Bike Front in Santa Rosa. Your LBS may also be able to order one, depending on which distributors they regularly use.


----------

